# question on VAT in UK



## nonutrix (Jan 27, 2008)

Say, for instance, if I had reserved one of those Sloane Garden Club units I saw available about a month ago and paid SFX $499 for the week, would I owe VAT when I checked out of the unit?  If so, would it be 17.5% on the $499 I would have had to pay SFX for the week?  I know that I would owe VAT on utility charges, but I don't know about the room charges paid in the US.

Thanks!

nonutrix


----------



## Jimster (Jan 28, 2008)

*VAT*

I believe the answer is no-no vat payment.  I exchanged a unit from SFX for London and had no charges.  The transaction is based in the US and you are paying in dollars.  I think that alone will eliminate the tax.  Why don't you call SFX?


----------



## isisdave (Jan 31, 2008)

We didn't have to pay any tax when staying at Allen House on an exchange through SFX a year ago.  But there was an energy surcharge, which I think was about GBP35 for the week. Watch out for that at Sloane Gardens.


----------



## scotlass (Feb 1, 2008)

Most European timeshares charge separately for the electricity.


----------



## silvib (Feb 1, 2008)

We used to have a week at St. Mellion in Cornwall and another at Manor House in Devon and always paid for electricity.  It was a very pleasant surprise when we first exchanged into Florida and there was no charge.  Can't remember about the VAT.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 1, 2008)

*careful*

If you want an accurate answer be careful.  I don't know if there is a difference in exchange companies on this issue but there are differences.  With SFX, you don't have that stupid 1-4 rule.  Again, I believe neither exchange company has the VAT but just be careful there isn't a difference between SFX and RCI.


----------

